# Smoked Pork Loin



## peculiarmike (Jul 10, 2007)

Recipe I've had stashed in my recipe folder for a while.
SmokyOky says reduce the marinade with some oil or butter and use it to glaze the loin instead of wasting all that good stuff in the water pan. I think so!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





Smoke it to temp. using a probe.

*Smoked Pork Tenderloin* 

Yield: 2 â€“ 4 servings 
A lean succulent pork roast. Great for cold sandwiches. Cook two in the same amount of time and freeze one for later. 

1 1 Â½ to 2 pound pork tenderloin 
1 cup apricot nectar 
Â½ cup apple cider or apricot brandy 
2 tablespoons soy sauce 
2 teaspoons vinegar 
1 teaspoon Hoisin sauce 
1 clove garlic, minced 
1 tablespoon brown sugar 
Â½ teaspoon allspice 
Â¼ teaspoon ground ginger 
1 tablespoon whole cloves 

Pierce meat with a fork in several places. In a saucepan combine remaining ingredients and heat until sugar is dissolved. Cool. Place meat in a marinating dish or heavy-duty plastic bag and add marinade. Refrigerate overnight in marinade. Remove meat from marinade and place on smoker grid. Pour remaining marinade into water pan.


----------



## brennan (Jul 10, 2007)

That's a good lookin recipe, Gonna have to try that as I've got about 8lbs of pork tenderloin sitting in the fridge waiting for me to do something with it.


----------



## hawgheaven (Jul 10, 2007)

That sounds great Mike... just so happens I have some loins in the freezer. I am gonna definitely try that! Thanx for sharing!


----------

